# master  Sonny Umpad



## dark_hadou (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone here trained with him or his senior students ? how many yrs ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonny_Umpad

heres some videos





















http://www.youtube.com/user/Rndmflw


i like this video the footwork









And finally PDF 

http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/special-ed...Sonny-Umpad.pdf


----------



## dark_hadou (Jun 12, 2009)

heres the PDF again it wasnt working b4 ?

http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/special-editions/2006/Special-Edition_Maestro_Sonny-Umpad.pdf

let me know if it .......... Isnt working again


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2009)

I've never met him, unfortunately!


----------



## David43515 (Jun 17, 2009)

I got to do one seminar with him in Youngstown Ohio. Just one day, but really was impressed. Never saw a guy so light on his feet. Found out later that he used to teach  dance as well. Both he and the guy he brought to assist him were great.


----------

